# Passion + patience = homemade humidor, part 1



## Edo67 (May 23, 2011)

I smoke cigars for quite some time now and I wanted to buy another humidor to age a larger amount of sticks. Here humidors are quite expensive (I live in Italy) so I decided to work on a project with my best friend. What we needed is a nice medium size wooden box and some cedar for the inner lining. We abandoned the idea of making a box from scratch because of the lack of tools, a coolidor is a good idea but I don't have the room for it plus wood has a better appearance. 

I found a small company that makes wooden boxes for wine - Eno Box, approx. 20 kms from where I live. After examining the various sizes, I decided that the 3 liter Champagne box was just perfect. I would have liked it a little thicker but for 5 euros, you can't really pretend much. 

Since cedar is impossible to find here, I starting looking online, and with luck, there was a person from Torino that was selling a bunch of empty cigar boxes on ebay. 37 boxes for 50 euros. All we had to do was to cut them up and use the cedar to line the inner sides of my champagne box. At the end, I only used about half of the boxes including a tray that we constructed.

Total cost half of the boxes - € 25 champagne box - € 5 humidification device $ 7

We tried to use the larger pieces of cedar from the boxes keeping the manufacturer's logo visible - it has a nicer appearance. Cut them up, sized them and finally glued them to the inner sides. 

We added a few dividers and used adhesive felt at the extreme ends, these also with the logo.

We then made a tray from two other cigar boxes - drilled holes for the circulation and added two dividers, these also with the logos.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very creative.

How is the seal?


----------



## Edo67 (May 23, 2011)

Did you see my second post "part 2", anyway there really is no seal, the same as a normal humidor, we kept the bottom inner lining higher than the edge of the box and we also lined the lid, there are two clamps to close it down though.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Edo67 said:


> Did you see my second post "part 2", anyway there really is no seal, the same as a normal humidor, we kept the bottom inner lining higher than the edge of the box and we also lined the lid, there are two clamps to close it down though.


I think he means how well does the box insulate itself from its surroundings? Like how a refrigerator maintains a difference from your kitchen. Very creative, sounds cool.


----------



## Edo67 (May 23, 2011)

As you can see the box itself is not thick, I don't think that it will hold temp. but I will keep it in a cool place for the summer. I just finished it and on Monday will be putting it in the basement where I work. Will keep you guys updated. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Molto Fresco!!!


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Cool Project!

EDIT: link to part 2 since I'm bumping this from 2011 http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ssion-patience-homemade-humidor-part-2-a.html


----------

